# Greg V back at Mossy Performance



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes it is true. I am back at Mossy Performance. I will be handling all the internet and performance parts business. And only that. I will continue to offer the same pricing and service that I have always provided. I appreciate all the customers and friends I've made over the years, and Mossy Performance is where I can best handle business. Our tollfree # is still 1.866.55.MOSSY (866.55 66 77 9). My email is still gregv AT mossy DOT com. Please drop me a line if i can help with anything or answer any questions.

BTW, I will be planning the 3rd Annual Mossy Performance Car Show for late October. :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

as i was reading this....i was getting ready to post and ask when the 3rd annual mossy show is gonna be held...till i got to the end and read it


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> as i was reading this....i was getting ready to post and ask when the 3rd annual mossy show is gonna be held...till i got to the end and read it



guess only a few caught you were back at Mossy here: http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september04/titan/


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

good to here youre back there. Yeah Im one of those that missed it in the titan article, I dont have a titan so I skipped that article


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Yo, Greg I was wondering where you were, hope all is going well. Now how about a STS for the 04/ 6 speed Max? PPllllleeeeaaasssee, I`m not alone.


----------

